# Aide utilisation Automator



## kawmal (17 Mars 2020)

Salut à tous,

je sollicite votre aide car je souhaite effectuer une tache automatique que je n’arrive pas à réaliser avec automator car je suis malheureusement très limité en connaissance informatique.
Je souhaite renouveler automatiquement des petites annonces sur un site internet et donc effectuer l’opération suivante:

Ouvrir la page internet (c’est ok)
temps d’attente avant la tache suivante (c’est ok)
(1, 2 et 3) accéder un par un à 3 zone de texte et y inclure un texte sur cette page (je cale!!! (j’image par touche « Tab »)
(4) ensuite cocher un bouton radio
(5) accéder à la page suivante (j’image par touche « entrer »)

Merci d’avance pour votre aide!


----------



## kawmal (18 Mars 2020)

Bon j’y ai passé la nuit mais maintenant je connais toutes les touches afin de me déplacer dans Safari sans la Souris.

Maintenant il me reste que 2 choses à savoir afin de pouvoir faire mes tâches:


Comment faire pour qu’Automator ce déplace de zone en zone (par la touche Tab) dans Safari (sans passer par le mode enregistrement)
Comment une fois le curseur dans une zone y coller un texte pré indiqué dans Automator.


----------

